# Grooming Behind the Ears



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Question for the groomers: For the long, scraggly fur behind the ears, do you take off length or just use thinning shears. I'm looking for tips on how to tame this area. I haven't been able to get a look I'm satisfied with on Bentley.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

My long haired GSD had the same kind of behind-the-ears hair and honestly I just kept it brushed out with a regular hairbrush and then trimmed any part that seemed like it was starting to mat. I expect I'll do the same with my Golden unless I find something that works better.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Use thinning shears, cut one or two times, comb down and check the presentation. It is a long process! I manually pull hair from behind the ears but only very few so it looks more natural in the show ring.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It depends on if it is length or volume or both. 
For the girls when they show, I use a fine thinning shear (single sided with 48 teeth) to cut down on volume. Thin Directly against the direction of growth and very close to the skin. It is better to do 1-3 cuts then brush as opposed to getting in there and going crazy. It is easy to take off too much. Then, if you still have a length issue I use the fine side of my metal grooming comb to pull the long hair up and very gently and cautiously use the same thinning sheers to "tip" the hair off. Again be cautious because it is easy to do too much. This will shorten while keeping a more natural look. Straight scissors tend to create a precise/blunt look. 

Ears are I would say the trickiest part to groom. I don't consider myself a pro but have found that the technique above works well for me. Good luck!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I use thinning shears to get rid of some volume first, a few snips then comb (rinse and repeat until I'm happy with the volume), than I comb it out, and very gently use scissors to trim the length that goes BEYOND the ear. This makes the ears look nicer and more presentable, IMO. 

Ears are by far my most frustrating process (especially b/c Bear has to sit still for a good chunk of time while I fuss over him).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I keep meaning to ask somebody at a show or even some people I know to let me look at the ears.... >.< If you have a hands on visual idea of what your goal is, it might be easier doing the trimming work. 

With my guys - I do trim a little behind the ears. Mainly removing volume. They still have some fluff though.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tried my hands at ears a few times. You can just thin the long fluff behind them or you can do the whole thing and try to give your dog a sleeker look by doing the outside of the ear too. I've tried both, and it's pretty hard. I do it 100% with thinning shears.

I've found this guide really helpful. Pointgold sent it to me ages ago when I had questions about grooming muppet feet, and it has ears and tails on it too.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with LJack that ears are really hard! For show grooming I am a little more particular but for regulard grooming I just thin it out with my thinning shears and trim a little bit with them similar to what LJack described. My current dogs aren't prone to matting and/or hotspots but my first golden, Libby, used to get irritation and mats behind her ears so I am a little more attentive to the area out of habit.


----------

